# To Cuddle Or Not To Cuddle



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have my very first maltese Shiloh for almost 3 weeks a now. He has been a joy from day one , is allready house trained, very smart and a little on the independent side. Mu husband and I just adore him . He is all boy and loves to play for the greater part of the day. He also follows me wherever I go in the house and must be in the same room. He is 13 weeks old. When he is worn out and ready for a rest he comes and sleeps on my feet.

Since my husband and I were discussing it, I thought I'd take an informal poll in here. With all his glorious qualities, one thing puzzles us. He does not particularly like to be picked up or cuddled even when tired. He takes this as a sign of its time to play again and will get excited and wandering He does not even particularly like to be pet yet he is like glue on our legs if he controls the physical contact. My husband made a joke the other night about him not being a classic lap dog. I was under the imprssion that some maltese like to cuddle and some don't.

My question is is this does your maltese like to cuddle from day one or just be at your feet or in the same room enough for him/her? Did they become more cuddly with age
or was their preference distinct early on?

I do not force him to cuddle and if he never is a cuddler I will deal--I was just wondering what everyone else's expereinces have been. Thanks for your time


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm lucky-Kosmo has been a cuddle bug from day one. Of course when he wants to play-not so much, but when I'm just hanging out watching tv or whatever-he likes to cuddle. :biggrin: I love it!! :wub: :wub: Don't look at me-but here's a pic I posted recently of us cuddling :biggrin:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Snowball was a cuddle bunny from day one as well. His favorite thing is to be carried and when I'm laying down he wants his head as close to mine as possible.

I've noticed that the new little girl I have "Lily", who is 4 1/2 months is as sweet as she can be, but she doesn't like to be cuddled either. She is much more independant and likes to play a little more on her own. She gives kisses when I have her up next to my face, but she doesn't really enjoy just sitting still there like Snowball did. Snowball could fall asleep under my chin and Lily likes to be close, but not on me.

I think they each have their own personalitys as different as skin kids are. I would say the breed as a whole likes to be very close, but to what degree is each little malteses personal preferrance.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> I'm lucky-Kosmo has been a cuddle bug from day one. Of course when he wants to play-not so much, but when I'm just hanging out watching tv or whatever-he likes to cuddle. :biggrin: I love it!! :wub: :wub: Don't look at me-but here's a pic I posted recently of us cuddling :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How sweet! :wub: What a great picture of the two of you. Maybe one day over here....lol...I am a big huggy type myself and would love to have a cuddle with Shiloh. I have no concerns about bonding - its obvious he loves just from afar :smrofl:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:smrofl: This sounds a bit like Cadeau. He is too busy to slow down and cuddle much of the time, too. You know how when you pick up and try to cuddle an active human boy his legs push out to be let down to run? Cadeau does that, too. I will say though that when he is tired, he will cuddle very sweetly and he seems to do it more often as he gets a little older. But a lot of the time he has too much energy to slow down. :eusa_hand:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hello everyone. I have my very first maltese Shiloh for almost 3 weeks a now. He has been a joy from day one , is allready house trained, very smart and a little on the independent side. Mu husband and I just adore him . He is all boy and loves to play for the greater part of the day. He also follows me wherever I go in the house and must be in the same room. He is 13 weeks old. When he is worn out and ready for a rest he comes and sleeps on my feet.
> 
> Since my husband and I were discussing it, I thought I'd take an informal poll in here. With all his glorious qualities, one thing puzzles us. He does not particularly like to be picked up or cuddled even when tired. He takes this as a sign of its time to play again and will get excited and wandering He does not even particularly like to be pet yet he is like glue on our legs if he controls the physical contact. My husband made a joke the other night about him not being a classic lap dog. I was under the imprssion that some maltese like to cuddle and some don't.
> 
> ...


Camden (RIP) was a cuddler from day 1. Loved it.

Ollie is like the Tasmanian Devil. He's never still. He'll cuddle if I walk around the house holding him. At night when I'm relaxing on the couch he likes to sit on my legs/feet and chew his bully stick. When he gets sleepy he climbs up the back of the couch over to my head and will rest his head on my shoulder and go to sleep. He'll sit on my lap in the car. He wants me to cuddle him when he's hurt or scared. Sometimes, he wants me to pick him up and he gives me a "hug" where he nuzzles his face into my neck. Then he's off again. He's Mr. Indepeandent in many ways. But I know he loves us (expecially me  ) and I think in time he will mello out more. He's 11 months old.

They all have different personalities--yours sounds like a busy-body like Ollie. I bet they will mello out some in the future...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo isn't much on cuddling, but he's big on kisses,I call him sugar lips. He loves to be near me at all times & at times will allow some cuddling. He prefers bellyrubs to cuddles. Hannah is a bigtime cuddler though, her favorite place to be is a lap.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

:wub: Every evening I carry the girls in my arms to my chair, or to the couch and sit down with them....at first they eat each other up, :chili: :chili: and I may have to finally say "enough!" and then then they will settle down and cuddle with me while I read a book. Ah :wub: Pippin is the real snuggler, where as Kiki is happy at my feet on the ottomon, or snuggled next to me.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie was like that at first. She seems to be becoming more and more lap dog like. Now she enjoys being pet and scratched, which she never did before. She like to sleep by our feet, but will sometimes com up by my head. I think that they go through stages. Maggie is also a very light sleeper, if I move she usually wakes up. I would say give him some time, Shiloh could become cuddlier.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> :smrofl: This sounds a bit like Cadeau. He is too busy to slow down and cuddle much of the time, too. You know how when you pick up and try to cuddle an active human boy his legs push out to be let down to run? Cadeau does that, too. I will say though that when he is tired, he will cuddle very sweetly and he seems to do it more often as he gets a little older. But a lot of the time he has too much energy to slow down. :eusa_hand:[/B]


Cadeau sounds very similar indeed. Your comparison about skin children is so true. My one son was a snuggle butt and the other would only tolerate momentary hugs from me alone as he was one busybody and still is. I guess it all boils down to personality.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415152
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO @ Tasmanian Devil Ollie :HistericalSmiley: ...yup Shilohhas that mood down pat at times too....lol he is quite a character too. I knew I would love him no matter what and always will however I will confess part of the reason I selected a boy was I thought they might be more cuddly. Its quite early yet he is just a busy baby right now so I will just take it as it comes.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Momtoboo and kikiandpippi it sounds like you have similar scenarios. Maybe I need another maltese eventually...LMAO One can be more cuddy than the other. Its so interesting how different they all can be.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

shiloh sounds like a smart little cutie pie. louis loves to be carried, loves to sit on my lap, but needs his space on the couch and on the bed. he will sleep near me on the bed - but doesn't spoon with me. if i am on the large couch, he hops off and sits on the chair and a half - crazy little pooch. 

i think puppies like routines. maybe work it into your schedule a time where the pup is in limited space where you are - lol (make him cuddle - lol) - louis always sits on our bed, when we move upstairs for the night. we cuddle and sleep until his daddy takes him out one more time and then he gets tucked into his crate for the night.


----------



## MrCuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

Cupcake loves to cuddle and has since she was a puppy. When we first got her, I would put her on my chest and cradle her as I read on the couch. She must have liked it since she often will climb into my arms and lay on my chest in the early morning. Sometimes when I wake in the morning she is curled up on the upper part of my chest, snuggled up against my neck. Great for cold nights!  

I've noticed that when I very lightly stroke her back or her tummy (her favorite!), her eyes start getting heavy in no time. It's a great way to get her to relax. 

Sometimes, however, she just wants to hang out at the opposite end of the couch, away from me. Either way, it's just nice having her with me! :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Rocky was always a cuddler & kisser... Max learned to be a cuddler after we kept encouraging it... but he is not much of a kisser even today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Missy used to love to be held up on my shoulder and she'd fall asleep with her little head snuggled into my neck . Sometimes she'd wiggle into place , give a little 'sigh' and fall off to sleep. I loved it! 
Naddie doesn't enjoy being held. In fact when I'd pick her up, she'd stiffen and her eyes would be big as saucers with this worried look on her face. ( I'm thinking it has something to do with her past) I worked with her by just picking her up for a couple of seconds , give her a kiss and put her down. Now she's more relaxed.. but she doesn't really enjoy it so I don't force it. However she does want to be by me and if I lay down to read a book she'll jump right up and snuggle...and I tickle her belly which she LOVES! but if I shift positions too much she gets annoyed and goes to the bottom of the couch/bed or just jumps off and goes to her own bed LOL


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> Maggie was like that at first. She seems to be becoming more and more lap dog like. Now she enjoys being pet and scratched, which she never did before. She like to sleep by our feet, but will sometimes com up by my head. I think that they go through stages. Maggie is also a very light sleeper, if I move she usually wakes up. I would say give him some time, Shiloh could become cuddlier.[/B]


Thanks Missy for your input about Maggie...there is hope for me yet on this cuddling thing :chili: Thanks for the encouragment. He really is the sweetest treasure to me and I will wait for him to mature and continue to give a little affection when he lets me.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> shiloh sounds like a smart little cutie pie. louis loves to be carried, loves to sit on my lap, but needs his space on the couch and on the bed. he will sleep near me on the bed - but doesn't spoon with me. if i am on the large couch, he hops off and sits on the chair and a half - crazy little pooch.
> 
> i think puppies like routines. maybe work it into your schedule a time where the pup is in limited space where you are - lol (make him cuddle - lol) - louis always sits on our bed, when we move upstairs for the night. we cuddle and sleep until his daddy takes him out one more time and then he gets tucked into his crate for the night.[/B]


Thanks for this great idea. I will set a mandatory cuddle time at least for a few minutes in the evening and add it into our routine right before bed.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Unfortunately Bogie doen't like to cuddle. He never did. He likes to be near, but not on my lap. That's probably because I usually brush him when he is in my lap. He sleeps in my bed but not too close. He's now 3. He sets the rules. He almost never wants to be picked up except if we go on long walks, and he gets tired or hot. He is wonderful and affectionate, but not much of a lap dog, and I won't want hm to change.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> Missy used to love to be held up on my shoulder and she'd fall asleep with her little head snuggled into my neck . Sometimes she'd wiggle into place , give a little 'sigh' and fall off to sleep. I loved it!
> Naddie doesn't enjoy being held. In fact when I'd pick her up, she'd stiffen and her eyes would be big as saucers with this worried look on her face. ( I'm thinking it has something to do with her past) I worked with her by just picking her up for a couple of seconds , give her a kiss and put her down. Now she's more relaxed.. but she doesn't really enjoy it so I don't force it. However she does want to be by me and if I lay down to read a book she'll jump right up and snuggle...and I tickle her belly which she LOVES! but if I shift positions too much she gets annoyed and goes to the bottom of the couch/bed or just jumps off and goes to her own bed LOL[/B]


Thanks for your reply. Thats exactly what I try to do the same thing you do with Naddie. A casual hug or short term petting now and then.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

You know I think it all varies based on their individual personality.

When I first brought Poptart home, he loved to cuddle from day one. He would rather cuddle then play.

When I brought my yorkie Scampers home, he didn't want petted or cuddled at all. Now he is the biggest cuddle bug, he just loves cuddling and being in your lap.

When I brought Sugar and Candie home, they were too busy playing and would rather play then cuddle.
Now, Sugar is very cuddly, she loves cuddling up to you while Candie likes to play more but she is also becoming more cuddly.

Destiny my yorkie was cuddly from day one. She still won't leave my side, she loves being with me all the time.


So I really think he will eventually be cuddly, as puppies they are more into playing but as they get older they calm down a lot and love to cuddle.


----------

